# Bisquick



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I saw in Wally World a 5# box of bisquick .
We wanted to purchase it as its so versatile.
We use it for chicken and dumplings (I call the bisquick meat balls).Pancakes, biscuits, etc. not sure if we could use it begore it 
all went bad. Does anyone now the shelf life?
Can it be stored in one pound containers like folks store flour? Does it have to go into the freezer first like flour?
I would assume the desi packs, oxygen absorbers would need to be put in The container.
Can anyone help me with some advise?
Not sure this is the correct place for this thread, if not, forgive me and accept my apology!


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

I would assume it is!!!

BISQUIK is the only stuff i like for pancakes!! (Have liked it many years)


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

Bisquick has shortening (fat) in it that will probably cause it to go rancid more quickly than if it didn't have fat in it. I don't know this for sure, but I wouldn't trust it for myself. A lot of people keep Bisquick in the fridge if they're not going to use the box up fairly quickly for just this reason.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have kept Bisquick in its original box for years. If you wanted to place it in jars and then vacuum or add an O2 absorber that would extend the shelf life. If you put those jars, or the original box, in the freezer for a few days to kill any possible bugs or eggs that would increase the likely hood of finding an edible product when you opened the jar.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I buy the big box at BJs. When I first open it, I take what I need and put the rest in canning jars and vacuum seal them with an oxygen absorber. I rotate thru these jars pretty quickly so I use the Tattler reusable lids. The shelf life for the packages I buy is usually 1-2 years out so I have about six boxes in my pantry plus the 4 quart jars in use. I buy a box almost every trip to BJs.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Make your own.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/bisquick-homemade-4284/

*1 c plain flour
1 1/2 t baking powder
1/4 salt
1 T shortening

mix well ... *


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you Joe!


I assume you like Bisquik also


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

doesn't store long term .... in fact there are reports of it going bad and blowing bucket lids off ....


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Make your own.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/bisquick-homemade-4284/
> 
> ...


That's the only sensible thing to do. Bisquick is expensive compared to simple flour, baking powder, salt, and shortening. I always thought that Bisquick was a big rip-off.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We make our own too.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

emilysometimes said:


> Bisquick has shortening (fat) in it that will probably cause it to go rancid more quickly than if it didn't have fat in it. I don't know this for sure, but I wouldn't trust it for myself. A lot of people keep Bisquick in the fridge if they're not going to use the box up fairly quickly for just this reason.


I have always kept Bisquick in the pantry. At times, it has sat there for a few months...and IMO it has always kept nicely. I have never tasted anything "off" about it. Not sure about storing long term, but I think I might attempt the "make your own" method just to be sure.


----------

